# Immigration Bill Defeated



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, since it is still raining like a cow pissing on a flat rock here at my place I watched the Senate vote on cloture of the Immigration Bill a few moments ago. Cloture went down in flames as 18 Senators changed their vote from yea to no. Final vote was 53 no and 46 yea. I heard one Senator claim the switchboards were shut down as citizens calling in had jammed up the phone lines. Guess they finally got the word but now it begs the question, what are they going to do about the ileagels and the border.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Now we need to send the same message to them about this Fairness Doctrine BS. They can't seem to get their message across so they want to limit our free speech. This is going to turn into a constitutional crisis.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I forgot who the senator was speaking, but he said "what part of no from the public is it that the senate doesn't understand". Exactly. I don't give a hoot how hard they work, they are here illegally. I would bet if we let in 12 million communist Chinese they would take any job and work harder than most of us. Do we want to do it? When was it we lost all of our brains?
Show me someone for this bill (Bush) and I will show you someone a couple fries short of a happy meal.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Supporters fall 14 votes short of keeping immigration bill alive in Senate
Associated Press
Published Thursday, June 28, 2007

Sen. Byron Dorgan (D-ND) and 52 of his colleagues delivered a crushing blow to President Bush's plan to legalize millions of unlawful immigrants, likely postponing major action on immigration until after the 2008 elections.

The bill's supporters fell 14 votes short of the 60 needed to limit debate and clear the way for final passage of the legislation, which critics assailed as offering amnesty to illegal immigrants. The move to limit debate failed, 46 to 53.

Sen. Kent Conrad (D-ND) voted for ending debate.

Senators in both parties said the issue is so volatile that Congress is highly unlikely to revisit it this fall or next year, when the presidential election will increasingly dominate American politics.

A similar effort collapsed in the Congress last year, and the House has not bothered with an immigration bill this year, awaiting Senate action.

The vote was a stinging setback for Bush, who advocated the bill as an imperfect but necessary fix of current immigration practices in which many illegal immigrants use forged documents or lapsed visas to live and work in the United States.

It was a victory for Republican conservatives who strongly criticized the bill's provisions that would have established pathways to lawful status for many of the estimated 12 million illegal immigrants. They were aided by talk radio and TV hosts who repeatedly attacked the bill and urged listeners to flood Congress with calls, faxes and e-mails.

The bill would have toughened border security and instituted a new system for weeding out illegal immigrants from workplaces. It would have created a new guest worker program and allowed millions of illegal immigrants to obtain legal status if they briefly returned home.

Bush, making a last-ditch bid to salvage the bill, called senators early Thursday morning to urge their support. Homeland Security Secretary Michael Chertoff and Commerce Secretary Carlos Gutierrez approached senators as they entered and left the chamber shortly before the vote.

"We have been in contact with members of Congress over the past couple of days and the president has made it clear that this is important to him," White House spokesman Tony Snow said before the vote.

But GOP conservatives led the opposition. They repeatedly said the government must secure the borders before allowing millions of illegal aliens a path to legal status.

"Americans feel that they are losing their country ... to a government that has seemed to not have the competence or the ability to carry out the things that it says it will do," Sen. Bob Corker, R-Tenn., said in the debate's final hour.

Sen. Elizabeth H. Dole, R-N.C., said many Americans "don't have confidence" that borders, especially with Mexico, will be significantly tightened. "It's not just promises but proof that the American people want," Dole said.

But the bill's backers said border security and accommodations to illegal immigrants must go hand in hand.

"Year after year, we've had the broken borders," said Sen. Edward Kennedy, D-Mass. "Year after year, we've seen the exploitation of workers. Year after year, we've seen the people who live in fear within our own borders. This is the opportunity to change it. Now is the time."

Sen. Dianne Feinstein, D-Calif., told colleagues that if the bill faltered, the political climate almost surely would not allow a serious reconsideration until 2009 or later. It would be highly unlikely, she said, "in the next few years to fix the existing system... We are so close."


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone..............

What's wrong with enforcing the existing laws :eyeroll: ?????


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Claymores would be cheaper than a fence.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

To be fair, there were some good things in this bill. However they didn't out weigh the bad things. Had there been a provision to place 15-20,000 troops along the border with authority to arrest and detain, cutting off of funds for cities, counties, and states that offer safe haven and mandatory conviction of employers that knowingly hire illegal workers, it might of go through with little opposition. Think I'll pass on the Claymores. :lol: There's some good quail hunting down in that area I might want to do someday.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bob or anyone,

Why were the ND boys split on this issue?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.issues2000.org/International ... ration.htm

Dorgan wants the borders secured prior to any immigration reform legislation.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Harsh new policy toward immigrants:

1. There will be no special bilingual programs in the schools, no special ballots for elections, and all government business will be conducted in our language.

2. Foreigners will NOT have the right to vote, no matter how long they are here.

3. Foreigners will NEVER be able to hold political office.

4 Foreigners will not be a burden to the taxpayers. No welfare, no food stamps, no health care, nor any other government assistance programs.

5. Foreigners can invest in this country, but it must be an amount equal to 40,000 times the daily minimum wage.

6. If foreigners do come and want to buy land that will be okay BUT, options will be restricted. You are not allowed to own water front property. That property is reserved for citizens naturally born into this country.

7. Foreigners may not protest; no demonstrations, no waving a foreign flag, no political organizing, no bad-mouthing our president or his policies. If you do, you will be sent home.

8. If you do come to this country illegally, you will be hunted down and sent straight to jail.

Harsh, you say? The above laws happen to be the immigration laws of "MEXICO"!

our leaders are just a pain in the ***, they want to protect the cheap labor source that carries big business, it is just that simple. unless we start writing our reps and voice our solid opposition, these illegals will eventually gain citizenship with all the privileges and more than those of us who have earned those rights. there are so goddamn many of them here already, but they should get NO BENEFITS and they should only get a guest/worker card, that's it. no kids should be allowed to enroll in school, etc. they want to work here, but most send the money home. why the hell should we let them suck the life blood out of this country?? why??


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Claymores would be cheaper than a fence.


Have you ever seen what a Claymore or bouching betty do to the flesh on the human body? But I guess this is one solution, It will show no favoritism,cann't bride a claymore,it doesn't care which party it's target belongs to, claymores I think are liberals as they can really spread the sh**t, Plainsman your idea has some merit.

As of right now know other solution has been put in action!!

If your Claymores don't work you could always carpet bomb the border line. There are many options,right now the government is in a holding pattern untill the elections are over.

I am sending for a home study Spanish speeking coarse so I can under stand what is being said behind my back, when there is a bunch around talking to each other.


----------



## duckchaser (Jul 23, 2003)

GEORGE BUSH HAS FAILED AS CHIEF LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER AND COMMANDER IN CHIEF OF THE UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. HE CLEARLY LACKS COMPETENCE. IF YOU WAGE WAR RELEASE THE DOGS OF WAR. IF YOU EXPECT PEOPLE TO LIVE IN A LAWFUL SOCIETY THEN ENFORCE THE LAW.

TODAY EVERY LEGAL CITIZEN WON A SMALL VICTORY


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

duckchaser said:


> TODAY EVERY LEGAL CITIZEN WON A SMALL VICTORY


We didn't win anything really. We just didn't loose this one. We still have the same problem. Until someone gets the balls to get tough on employers and documents.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

I surely don't have all the answers ...

I do know I don't give a rats behind about those illegals who are here at the moment.

Until we have the influx stopped I'd like to see the effort focused on that problem ... and by whatever means is necessary.

For those who are here it's a one generation issue anyway ... Any of thier children born on this side are Americans at birth ...

If we never stop the influx it's a perpetual problem.

Or so it seems to me


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> We didn't win anything really. We just didn't loose this one.


You're absolutely right, and it's only temporary. The minute we turn our back Kennedy and others like him will push it though. If you watched his reaction he said "we will be back, and we will win". If this guy can't turn us into a socialist welfare state he will give it away to people who have not earned it.

This isn't the time to rock back in your chair and say "we took care of that one". They will keep coming and keep coming. We will hold it back as long as we keep the pressure on. So much is lost because others wait for someone else to do the fighting for them. Much like pay hunting and the loss of access here in North Dakota. I will bet you dollars to dimes most of you on here will not have grandchildren that hunt, because they will not be able to afford it. They will be paying to much for hunting, and for benefits for illegal aliens. The illegal aliens may be hunting, but not your grandchildren.

Do you know what happened yesterday? The politicians kept us happy by accomplishing nothing.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What can be done?

If you don't know how many of them there are?

Where they are?

How many are coming in a day?

If you can't prove who they are?

If employers don't care if they are not leagall?

If the border is wide open nothing to stop them or not enough law to stop them?

You can ***** and talk all you want,but if uncle Sm does nothing,nothing will change!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You can b#tch and talk all you want,but if uncle Sm does nothing,nothing will change!!!!!!!!!!


That's right, and if we wait for a bill to come up, ------ sometimes they are to late to stop. When you b#tch, do it to you representatives and be proactive not defensive. Ask them when are you going to do something. Tell them you are taking it serious when are they. Tell them you will take it serious when there is a fence, or military personnel on the boarder with authorization to shoot if need be. That means like the drug smuggler in Texas that two boarder patrol are in prison for shooting in the rear end. They needed to be better shots. 
It's time to expect more than lip service from Washington. They come up with a bill to stupid for anyone (other than the likes of Kennedy and this time Bush) to pass, it doesn't pass, and they can now say "we tried". Our gal pal Nancy has cheap labor out in California and if she thought for a minute this would pass she would hang amendments on it to stupid even for Kennedy to pass. She only spouts about trying to give them amnesty (sorry work visas or whatever) to get the Hispanic vote. If they are dumb enough to believe she cares, and I guess they are, then we are in real trouble. Conclusion: we are in deep crap guys. 
At least when the terrorists blow up a building even the bleeding heart liberals can see who is putting us in danger. Well ---- for a short while anyway.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mexicans chide U.S. over immigration By LISA J. ADAMS, Associated Press Writer 
1 hour, 29 minutes ago

MEXICO CITY - Opinion makers and migrant advocates in Mexico said Friday that the collapse of U.S. immigration reform plans hurts Mexican workers, U.S. employers and anti-terrorism efforts.

ADVERTISEMENT

President Bush's plan to legalize as many as 12 million unlawful immigrants from around the world while fortifying the border failed in the U.S. Senate on Thursday.

"This is very bad news for Mexican migrants in the U.S.," said Jorge Bustamante, special rapporteur to the U.N. human rights commission for migrants. "It means the continuation and probably a worsening of the migrants' vulnerable conditions."

The Rev. Luis Kendziersky, director of a shelter for migrants in the border city of Tijuana, said it appeared senators "are focused more on the political game than on the real needs of the people."

"According to polls, the majority of the people (in the U.S.) want legality with concessions for undocumented migrants, but the radicals make a lot of noise," he said.

Some major newspapers called the Senate's action hypocritical.

"It's obvious that the politicians of that country want laborers, but they are not willing to legalize the labor that they need," El Universal said in an editorial.

Migrants "will continue to be subjected to extraordinary means of discrimination," the daily paper said, adding that a "subculture of illegality" in border crossings also does nothing to aid the U.S. fight against terrorism.

An editorial in the left-leaning La Jornada called the decision a "triple shipwreck" - a failure for the Bush administration, the United States and Mexican President Felipe Calderon.

"The most powerful country on the planet will have to continue living, for many more months, with the scandalous contradiction between its laws and the real needs of its economy, thirsty for cheap labor to guarantee the international competitiveness of its exports, especially in agriculture."

Calderon has been less vocal in demanding immigration reform than was his predecessor Vicente Fox, whose campaign for changes in U.S. policy failed.

The president instead has focused strengthening Mexico's economy to stem the flow of workers north, while criticizing the 700-mile (1,130-kilometer) barrier Congress approved to increase security on the border with Mexico.

On Thursday, Calderon called the Senate's decision a "grave error" and a failure to find a "sensible, rational, legal solution to the migration problem."

Authorities on both sides of the border estimate that more than 11 million Mexicans live in the United States, as many of 6 million of them illegally.

Not everyone in Mexico was disappointed by the death of the bill, which would have created a system to weed out illegal workers from U.S. jobs.

Al Rojas, spokesman for the advocacy group Front of Mexicans Abroad, said the law "would have imposed prejudices, treating migrants like criminals and judging them."

"Faced with a bad law, we preferred that they approved nothing," he said in a telephone interview.

Roberto Heatley, a 61-year-old engineering consultant from Mexico City, said it was "a shame that they don't pay due attention to this problem in the United States."

"Delaying it until 2009 does not solve the problem."

i am truely sorry about this, but i don't feel we owe these ***-holes any thing! try ordering at a fast food joint where they scew up the order because they can't understand goddamn english!

i am also getting tired of this **** and the out sourcing of customer service by other companies here in the USA, as you can't understand those ***-holes either! the whole thing just sucks!!! i tried to deal with a foreign rep of Sirius radio and just canceled the service and told them to kiss my arse! totally frustrating talking to goddam Mujabar!


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What is the link that tells how each had voted?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.usatoday.com/news/washington ... call_N.htm

Bob


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Thank You


----------

